
With $2 Gas, the Toyota Prius Is for Drivers Who Stink at Math - simonbrown
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-12-10/with-2-gas-the-toyota-prius-is-for-drivers-who-stink-at-math
======
dragonwriter
First, they are comparing the wrong cars: they take the Chevy Cruze and Nissan
Leaf -- both compact cars -- but compare them against the midsize Prius,
rather than the compact Prius C (which not only has better gas mileage than
the midsize Prius, but also a sticker price in the same range as the Cruze.)

They also call gasoline + initial price "total cost of ownership", ignoring
maintenance costs, and -- critical to the all-electric Leaf -- _electricity_
costs.

Further, assuming $2 gas over any extended time is, well, dubious. Sure,
prices are falling now, but while short-term drops happen, we haven't seen an
extended period (> 1 year) of $2 gas (overall US retail prices are closer to
$3 now than $2) since 2004, and there's no sign of any kind of long-term
change that would return us to an extended period of sub-$2 gas.

Its not clear to me if this is just ludicrously incompetent, or if this is
just a Nissan ad (with the kind of deliberately misleading comparisons and
assumptions one might expect in an ad) dressed up to look like a news article.

[http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=pet&s=em...](http://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=pet&s=emm_epm0_pte_nus_dpg&f=w)

------
devopsproject
IF gas remains at $2 for 8 years

